# Who wants these ?... FREE DP books and movie



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

FREE - (one per person)

Used books and dvd movie

At Last A Life by Paul David

edited:

got one book left


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Stranger To My Self by Jeffrey Abugel
> 
> At Last A Life by Paul David


I would really appreciate it if you could scan both or take photos from each page of these books. You could then upload them on dropbox or a similar service and then give me the download link. The raw pictures would be enough and it only has to be readable.

Sending them per post would not work for me, because I have to protect my anonymity and my parents would notice that I still concern myself with this topic. I want to avoid the latter in order to not worry them more than I am already doing.


----------



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

TDX said:


> I would really appreciate it if you could scan both or take photos from each page of these books. You could then upload them on dropbox or a similar service and then give me the download link. The raw pictures would be enough and it only has to be readable.
> 
> Sending them per post would not work for me, because I have to protect my anonymity and my parents would notice that I still concern myself with this topic. I want to avoid the latter in order to not worry them more than I am already doing.


LOL.... maybe Dr B could help you with that


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

I might be interested in the "Numb" DVD. Seen it before, but still worth a watch probably.

I don't really like owning literature or films about DP/DR, because I feel like it causes too much focus on the symptoms, which in turn worsen them. Numb is a decent movie though.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

which one is nicer? have you read them//
?


----------



## Crazxan (May 14, 2017)

If you still have some DP stuff I am interested. Just hit me up in the PM's.


----------

